# Looking For A Ginger Beer Recipe



## Parrothead (18/1/10)

Hello, it's been a while since I was here. Here's my question - We can't get Aussie ginger beer kits here in the US - something about a sugar that's in them. Go figure. Anyway, can someone provide me with a basic ginger beer recipe? Thanks!


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/1/10)

hey hey

Chappo has a very good ginger beer recipe from scratch in this thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry464128

dickman


----------



## Parrothead (18/1/10)

Dickman said:


> hey hey
> 
> Chappo has a very good ginger beer recipe from scratch in this thread:
> 
> ...




Ah, thank you very much! Thats just what I was looking for!


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

If you are brave add about 3 medium sized chillies pulverised thru a blender for some extra "rip ya head off" punch...


----------

